# Falkens run small, do Toyos run small too?



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

Here's what i want to do...
mount up:
215/40/18 Toyo T1r on a 18x8.5
225/40/18 Toyo T1r on a 18x9.5
previously i ran falken ZIEX 512's which stretch really well, but were on the loud side and traction was mediocre.
Will the Toyo's stretch as good? Do they run small like the Falkens?
I already searched here, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2234638, but couldn't find any solid answers.
i'd like to avoid rolling my fenders, so a nicely stretched 215/40/18 would be perfect. Here's how my car sits at the moment.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Falkens run small, do Toyos run small too? (shimmy2244)*

Toyo T1Rs are REALLY loud. I had them last year on my car and the road noise was horrendous. I got Falken 512s this year and the car felt like a new car with the lack of road noise. If you think the Falkens are loud, definitely don't get the Toyos. 
The T1Rs stretch okay but run a bit bigger than the Falkens. I ran 225/40/18 all around on my 8.5s and 10s and now I'm on 225/40 up front and 235/40 rear and the rear stretch is the same and I have a lot more front stretch (at least it looks like that with the design of the 512 sidewall).
Hope that info helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

deal with it. nothing stretches like a 512 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Falkens run small, do Toyos run small too? (shimmy2244)*

I like that thread, but have you seen this one?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
It appears the Toyo's will give you what you want.


----------



## Stetr24vw (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Falkens run small, do Toyos run small too? (87vr6)*

Falken 912's stretch really good and are one of the best performing all season tires I have had in a while. Really quite too.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Falkens run small, do Toyos run small too? (87vr6)*

To give you an idea:
Toyo T1R 225/40/18 on 18x8.5
















Toyo T1R 225/40/18 on 18x10
















Falken 512 225/40/18 on 18x8.5








Falken 512 235/40/18 on 18x10
















EDIT:
Falken 912s don't stretch nearly as well as 512s and Toyo T1Rs really ride like crap imo


_Modified by turbo7387 at 11:59 AM 7-28-2008_


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Falkens run small, do Toyos run small too? (87vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87vr6* »_I like that thread, but have you seen this one?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
It appears the Toyo's will give you what you want.

Thanks! that thread does help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Falkens run small, do Toyos run small too? (shimmy2244)*

hmm really? 
my toyos dont seem too loud but maybe its just dronned out by everything else thats loud


----------



## GTIolot (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VWskate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWskate* »_deal with it. nothing stretches like a 512 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Falkens run small, do Toyos run small too? (shimmy2244)*

so from the pics i've seen so far... it looks like they both run smaller and both stretch good. the Falken 512 looks more stretched because of the lip protector, but they look like the stretch the same.
i guess it comes down to road noise?


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Falkens run small, do Toyos run small too? (shimmy2244)*

Doesn't Dunlop stretch really well too?


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Falkens run small, do Toyos run small too? (DoctorDoctor)*

anyone else have some experience.


----------



## badboytires (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Falkens run small, do Toyos run small too? (shimmy2244)*

You can really only buy the Falken ZE512 from Discount Tire. The FK452 is a good tire, albeit very loud. I took them off of my Infiniti M35 because of road noise. 
The ZE912 is supposed to be a better tire than the old 512, maybe give that a try.


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Falkens run small, do Toyos run small too? (badboytires)*

not really interested in the falken 912's. i decided on the toyo's. i'll give them a try, if i don't like em... i'll just buy new tires


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

try proxes 4 i had a 205/40/18 on an 8 inch wide wheel and they stretch as good as my falkens now, plus they werent loud at all the falkens are actually louder.


----------

